# Best website to order tools



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was wondering whats the best site to order tools from. I am from Canada so maybe CSR Building supplies is best bet but am not sure if that site is legit? Should I trust CSR Building supplies? I am leaning toward buying a northstar angle head because I heard it was probably the best angle head on the market and only CSR sells them.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Terrence they are for sure legit. Their store will blow your mind. 

View attachment 21010


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

View attachment 21018


It's hard to see inside that cabinet but inside they stock Columbia, TapeTech, Northstar, Level 5 and maybe another that I've forgotten. They also have lots of stock in Can-Am, BTE, TapePro
Not to mention hundreds of trowels, knives etc. 
PM me if you want more info
They are great people to deal with


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 21018
> 
> 
> It's hard to see inside that cabinet but inside they stock Columbia, TapeTech, Northstar, Level 5 and maybe another that I've forgotten. They also have lots of stock in Can-Am, BTE, TapePro
> ...


Oops I just drooled on my phone a lil


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I was at their store and saw the Beroxpert Finishing/ smoothing blades. I wondered out load how they might be. I was directed to mud and board and was invited to try one out. Needless to say I had to take it home


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> I was at their store and saw the Beroxpert Finishing/ smoothing blades. I wondered out load how they might be. I was directed to mud and board and was invited to try one out. Needless to say I had to take it home


What size did you try/buy and did it work as well as advertised?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I got a 24" and yes it works very well. Mud needs to be thin but usually is for skim coats. I watched Moore's vid where he rolls mud on for level 5 and pulls it off with a taping knife. That's what I do to level out previously textured ceilings. It also works great to feather out those occasional butts that end up on a bad stud. 
It takes some getting used to wiping excess mud onto your hawk.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> I got a 24" and yes it works very well. Mud needs to be thin but usually is for skim coats. I watched Moore's vid where he rolls mud on for level 5 and pulls it off with a taping knife
> 
> Yes Moore is a wizard and fun to watch him he is a true craftsman


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I think I nearly cracked a fat when I seen that cabinet too, thats not easy to do at my age without a pill :blink:


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

DA I appreciate the kind words. I think you have validated we are legit! 

The cabinets are there to display the products and keep them clean. We do not lock the cabinets. We encourage people touch, feel and try the products. 

Brad Kennedy

www.csrbuilding.ca
[email protected]


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

CSR is 100% legit. And youll be satisfied.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Bob.

Your trowel is on the way. I will let you know when it arrives.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

No rush Brian im in a vacation overseas now, will be back in middle of august.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Where are you Bob? Haven't come down under to check out our Aussie winter have you?


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I can confirm that CSR is an amazing site to order tools. Tools came in literally 1 day. If you reside in Canada then this site is the best to get any tools. Unfortunately I had to order a bead-box from All-Wall because CSR didn't carry it and the shipping was outrageous for Canadian customers.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

gazman said:


> Where are you Bob? Haven't come down under to check out our Aussie winter have you?


Im in Jordan "middle east". I love Australia just by hearing about it specially " no snow or cold" hhhhh


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

*Tool Cabinet*



Kiwiman said:


> Yeah I think I nearly cracked a fat when I seen that cabinet too, thats not easy to do at my age without a pill :blink:


New Zealand could do with something like that , hey mate. What would make it good for a second go round would be staff that actually know something about what they are selling.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

croozer said:


> New Zealand could do with something like that , hey mate. What would make it good for a second go round would be staff that actually know something about what they are selling.


I think you might have just stumbled on a retirement job for yourself crooz, when a young fella comes into the shop you can bore the crap out of him with how it was back in our day and then blow him away with your knowledge of running auto tools, 
oh who am I kidding.....the little sod won't be listening anyway, he'll just be texting and thinking about sex while you're talking


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Brian said:


> DA I appreciate the kind words. I think you have validated we are legit!
> 
> The cabinets are there to display the products and keep them clean. We do not lock the cabinets. We encourage people touch, feel and try the products.
> 
> ...


 Had a look at your web site Brian. Great site! Although I was disappointed that you did not have the 
*Sur-Pro Sur-Mag S2 24-40 inch Adjustable Drywall Stilts* listed there as one of the brand name stilts. Do you ever get these in your store?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I can get you Northstar Taping Tools drop shipped from the motherland.  message me for prices


----------

